# Build your own risers 4CHEAP!!



## Raptorman83

Here is a quick process to build your own custom expanding foam risers.

1) build a hinged jig. I used some old cabinet doors cause they already had the hinges.

2) Place a paper towel, 2-4 sections long, with the perforations at the hinge.

3) Spray your foam on in increasing layers of thickness out to the distance you need for your riser. Remember to leave some room for expansion.

4) Close the jig and set your desired angle. Let the foam set for several hours.

5) Remove the foam from the jig. Mark the wedge and cut with a turkey carving or hot knife.

PRESTO! Custom risers
Note: These cost Pennies to make.


----------



## Catwagon

Aw man, super idea!.


----------



## JPIII

Clever.

Foam is useful stuff, eh?
Taking it a step farther, using paper towels soaked in plaster paris and between saran wrap or wax paper as a release material.....


----------



## T-Man

You can anything, Cardboard on the bottom and foam core on top. Very Inventive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptorman83

JPIII said:


> Clever.
> 
> Foam is useful stuff, eh?
> Taking it a step farther, using paper towels soaked in plaster paris and between saran wrap or wax paper as a release material.....



I tried the vinyl plastic idea first. But it didnt allow to foam to breath and set correctly. It turned into a hot mess. The papertowels do absoerb a lttle bit of foam forming its own plaster of Paris feel. With sound dampening qualities!

Also works great for tunnels!


----------



## joed2323

This is a great idea for the initial start of the incline, but how would one continue on making the incline steeper using this method??

Great idea for making the transition grade...


----------



## Raptorman83

joed2323 said:


> This is a great idea for the initial start of the incline, but how would one continue on making the incline steeper using this method??


I think you could continue to support the wedges from underneath with foam blocks. And vary the angles of successive risers to suit your layout. Then just fill in any gaps with more foam and cover with plaster.


----------



## norgale

Now that is one very clever idea. Especially useful for making the approach grade to an incline. Thanks for posting it Raptorman. pete


----------



## tjcruiser

Clever idea!

I embedded the Post #1 pics.

Just a passing observation, though ... your grade on that sample wedge is about 13% or 14% ... very, very steep, by any standard. Or are you slicing the wedge like a loaf of bread, and spacing the individual riser pieces further apart from each other?

TJ


----------



## Carl

Would be interesting to see the grade transitions in the more prototype grades of 1, 2, and maybe 3%


----------



## broox

Brilliant idea. 

I read the description, was slightly confused...
I looked at the first 3 pics, was still a little confused..

At the 4th picture the penny dropped!

Great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

Don't forget to wear a painter's mask or similar. Finish dust from cutting could be a breathing hazard.


----------



## Big Ed

Great ideal. :thumbsup:

But.....USE A TURKEY CARVING KNIFE! 

I may be able to get away with a lot regarding trains, but that would never happen in my house. 

I can hear her now.


----------



## Raptorman83

tjcruiser said:


> Clever idea!
> 
> I embedded the Post #1 pics.
> 
> Just a passing observation, though ... your grade on that sample wedge is about 13% or 14% ... very, very steep, by any standard. Or are you slicing the wedge like a loaf of bread, and spacing the individual riser pieces further apart from each other?
> 
> TJ


You are correct both ways. 
Slicing it like bread works good. I used that method in one spot.
I also created wedges with smaller grades by using more paper towel sheets.
You can also cut slits in the risers to form curves.


----------



## blackz28

raptorman , hope you dont mind i stole this & pasted it on another board , its a great idea !!!


----------



## r6racer

Raptor, what do you mean by


> I also created wedges with smaller grades by using more paper towel sheets.


Can you explain that further?


----------



## jlc41

Thanks for posting, great idea.


----------

